# How to Roll a Hunny Blunt?



## puffinsmoove (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm New to the forums. and i know this isn't cooking it but this blunt will burn slow and taste great!!

things needed: Optimo or Swisher Sweet Cigar 
Honey
Microwave
Spoon
at least 10 bucks of Canibus

*Step 1

*Cut the Blunt Down the Middle and Remove the Excess tabacoo
*Step 2

*Get the Blunt and The Honey it should look like this*






Step 3
*Apply a little bit of Honey to the tip of the Spoon and spread it evenly across the whole inside of the blunt not soaked but evenly coated











*
Step 4

*If Dont correct the whole blunt should look like this*






Step 5

*Now Place it in the Microwave for 10 Seconds and Boom!! your done

Now put the weed in it 
twist it 
and the honey will be useful when closing the blunt
dry with a lighter
and then*






*


----------



## petejonson (Mar 22, 2008)

ever heard of a "honey dutch"


----------



## MoutainPeeps (Mar 22, 2008)

Optimo greens is my leaf of choice


----------

